
Etch-A-SDR: Odroid C1, Teensy 3.1 and RTL-SDR - tlrobinson
https://github.com/devnulling/etch-a-sdr
======
pygy_
The Teensy boards[0] are the work of a single, dedicated engineer. While their
design is proprietary, they are compatible with the Arduino IDE, to which Paul
Stoffregen (PJ from PJRC) contributes substantially[1]. Unlike both Arduino
entities[2, 3], his track record is clear from ethical shenanigans.

\---

0\.
[https://www.pjrc.com/teensy/index.html](https://www.pjrc.com/teensy/index.html)

1\.
[http://www.pjrc.com/teensy/arduino_contrib.html](http://www.pjrc.com/teensy/arduino_contrib.html)

2\.
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11212021](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11212021)

3\.
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9231708](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9231708)

------
baldgeek
Looks cool, hate to look a gift horse in a mouth. Can I get a part list/build
plans for the HW side. This might be what actually gets me into playing with
SDR. :)

~~~
devnulling
Hi, I made the Etch-A-SDR. Found this thread after seeing the stars on the
Github project jump (Thanks HN!).

The hardware used is:

\- Acrylic sheet

\- Odroid C1 (There are more powerful Odroids now, either the C2 [0] or XU4
[1])

\- RTL-SDR

\- GY-521 6DOF

\- Teensy 3.1

\- Rotary Encoders (adafruit)

\- Push buttons (adafruit)

\- 10.1" TFT screen with speakers (adafruit)

\- Ethernet / USB bulkheads (adafruit)

\- MCX to SMA bulkhead (ebay)

\- misc parts ( screws, stand-offs, etc from home depot)

\- Knobs from a real Etch-a-Sketch

I presented this at the monthly Cyberspectrum SDR Meetup [2] in San Francisco,
the slides, which include pictures of inside the Etch-A-SDR, and an overview
of the hardware/software can be seen here [3], and a live stream recording
here [4].

If you're just getting started with SDR, I would suggest setting it up on
regular computer vs starting with running it on an ARM type board, SDR is very
resource hungry, and runs better on a normal machine. There is a big community
over at the r/rtlsdr [5] subreddit. SDR is a lot of fun, and opens up the huge
world of RF, and it is very inexpensive to get started.

[0] -
[http://ameridroid.com/products/odroid-c2](http://ameridroid.com/products/odroid-c2)

[1] - [http://ameridroid.com/products/odroid-
xu4](http://ameridroid.com/products/odroid-xu4)

[2] -
[http://www.meetup.com/Cyberspectrum/](http://www.meetup.com/Cyberspectrum/)

[3] - [https://github.com/devnulling/etch-a-sdr-
presentation](https://github.com/devnulling/etch-a-sdr-presentation)

[4] -
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tG70c3Zadek](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tG70c3Zadek)

[5] - [https://www.reddit.com/r/rtlsdr](https://www.reddit.com/r/rtlsdr)

